# الثلاجة لاتبرد وارجو مساعدتي



## office (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

لدي ثلاجة من نوع دايو كانت تعمل بشكل جيد
ولكنها اصبحت لاتبرد في الفترة الاخيرة

فوق تبرد ولا تصل الى التجميد

اما اسفل لا يوجد هواء بارد

كذلك الثلاجة لاتقف نهائيا تستمر في العمل بشكل متواصل

قمت بفتح الغطاء من الخلف فوجدت ثلج على الماسورة النحاسية
التي تخرج من المحرك

وكذلك وجدت ثلج كثير على الرادييتر الموجود في الفريزر (فوق)
قمت بتذويب الثلج الموجود على الرادييتر فوق 

وبعد فترة قمت بتشغيل الثلاجة واصبحت تعمل بشكل ممتاز ولكن





بعد يوم تقريبا عادت كسابقها 


ملاحظة قمت باحضار فني ولكنه لم يعرف ماهي مشكلتها


----------



## وسيم اللامي (7 أغسطس 2009)

هناك سببين الاول ان تكون الوحدة ليس كاز يعني كمية غاز الفريون قليلة اما السبب الثاني هو ان يكون الاكسبانشن فالف عاطل (صمام التمدد ) فتحة الصمام كبيرة


----------



## اشرف 66 (7 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزى صاحب المشكله

مشكله ثلاجتك اما فى التايمر او الهيتر الى بداخل الفريزر او الترمستات العاكس

و احتمال كبير التايمر عطلان استبدله باخر بعد فحص هيتر التسخين 

و لك الشكر


----------



## office (7 أغسطس 2009)

هيتر التسخين يعمل
الترمستات الموجود في الثلاجة يعمل فقط عندما تكون درجة البرودة جيدة في الاسفل
سأقوم بتبديل التايمر واخبرك النتائج


----------



## Tanuf3737 (8 أغسطس 2009)

بس أخي العزيز قبل استبدال التايمر قوم بفحصة وطريقة فحصة سهله:
1) تاكد من عمل موتور التايمر وذالك بسماع صوت له
2) حاول لف التايمر بأتجاه عقارب الساعه حتي يفصل الكمبريسور الثلاجة واذا فصل اتركة لمدة نصف ساعة علي الأقل ولاحض هل ذاب الثلج ال ب الفلتر وثانيا لحض الكبريسور هل عاود يعمل


----------



## office (9 أغسطس 2009)

لقد ركبت تايمر كان موجود لدي قديم (قمت بفحصه بساعة القياس لملف التايمر والأقطاب)
ويبدو انه لايعمل حيث ماتور التيمر لايعمل وليس له صوت وقمت بلف التايمر وتركت الثلاجة نصف ساعة واكثر لاكنها لم تعمل.
هل من المعقول ان الأسلاك مركبة خطأ في التيمر


----------



## Tanuf3737 (9 أغسطس 2009)

اولا أحتمال التايمر القديم نفس الشي عطلان وثانيا أحتمال صاحبي عندك الفيوز الديفروست مقطوع و بتحصلة عند الفلتر


----------



## اشرف 66 (9 أغسطس 2009)

لقد ركبت تايمر كان موجود لدي قديم (قمت بفحصه بساعة القياس لملف التايمر والأقطاب)
ويبدو انه لايعمل حيث ماتور التيمر لايعمل وليس له صوت وقمت بلف التايمر وتركت الثلاجة نصف ساعة واكثر لاكنها لم تعمل.
هل من المعقول ان الأسلاك مركبة خطأ في التيمر


عزيزى

الشغل هيك مش صح

استبدله بجديد 

و لكن

لو تلخبطت الاسلاك مش حتشتغل صح معاك
يعنى ممكن تشتغل ع الزمن القصير بدل الطويل
او الماتور يشتغل بدون مروحه و هكذا

شو نوع التلاجه و انا ممكن اساعدك بكتابه الالوان و الرقم

شكرا لك


----------



## Tanuf3737 (10 أغسطس 2009)

صاحبي اشتري تايمر جديد ون ناحية الأسلاك بتحصل خريطة ملزقة علي جسم الثلاجة وموضح للك ب الرقام والالوان وانت ما عليك ان تتبع الأرقام ولالوان وتركب


----------



## office (10 أغسطس 2009)

مرحبا
نوع الثلاجة هو دايو
اليوم احضرت فني جديد واكتشف ان التايمر يعمل ولكن لاتصل كهرباء الى التايمر لتشغيله وقام بتوصيل له كهرباء مباشر عن طريق سلك خارجي
واشتغلت الثلاجة تمام واصبح التايمر يعمل 
انظر الصورة (السلك الاحمر المضاف )





ولكن بعد 3 ساعات :83:
وجدت أمان الكهرباء للمطبخ مفصول بسبب شرت كهرباء واكتشفت ان الثلاجة هي السبب
عندما يلف التايمر ليشغل الهيتر يصبح هناك شرت كهربائي في الدائرة فينزل نصف الاوتمايك الخاص بكهرباء المطبخ





هل ماقام به الفني بوضع سلك هو الحل وماهية هذه العلة ولماذا لا يوجد كهرباء في السلك المغذي للتايمر ؟؟؟
هل المشكله في الهيتر


----------



## Tanuf3737 (13 أغسطس 2009)

حبيبي المشكلة عندك في الهيتر لأنه الهيتر مقطوع ويجب فحص الهيتر وما له داعي علي السلك الي ضافة الفني


----------



## اشرف 66 (13 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزيى صاحب التلاجه

اول اشكرك ع المجهود الى بذلته بوضع صورة ثلاجتك هنا

المشكله اول شى قبل اى شى تغير السخان الى هو الهيتر بما انو عمل شرت كهرب هذا لو كان التايمر واقف ع زمن الهيتر طبعا خلى بالك من هاى النقطه كويس ولو كان التايمر مش بالزمن القصير يعنى مش بدروة السخان مش حيكون السخان فيه مشكله و السبب راح اشرحوهلك



الفنى الى اجاك لما ركب التايمر انتبه انو ملف التايمر ما بيلف

و هذا صحيح لانو ناقصه نل فوضع نل من الافلوت اشتغل التايمر و كل شى تمام عندك

و لكننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننة غلط

الى بتحكم فى ماتور التايمر هو الترمستات العاكس يعنى ترمستات الديفرووت

اول ما يشعر بالتبريد فورا بعطى اشارة للتايمر انو يشتغل

و بما انو وصل تبريد للترمستات العاكس (الطبه ) فورا صار شرت عندك فخلى بالك من هاى النقطه

لانو وصل برقم (1) ف التايمر فاز و نل فصار الشرت

كمان فى مهم يجرب لو صارت خربطه بشبكه الكهرب يبدل رقم 1 بدل رقم 3 و يشووف النتيجه 

بانتظااار ردك


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (14 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سيدى الفاضل\
مشكلة الثلاجه باختصار ان الثلاجات النوفروست دوائر الكهرباء بها دوائر مركبه 
المشكله عندك فى الهيتر محترق وهو مايسبب الشورت فى الكهرباء مما يؤدى لانقطاع الكهرباء 
عندما يقوم التايمر بتوصيل الكهرباء الى الهيتر ...........
كذلك يوجد تلف بالفيوز الموجود مع الهيتر وهو ما أدى لعدم توصيل الكهرباء للتايمر ليعمل بشكل سليم
وهذه المشكله واجهتنى كثيرا أثناء عملى بهذا النوع من الثلاجات


----------



## المحترف العربى (16 أغسطس 2011)

ليه عمل شورت كهرباء


----------

